# Looking for a Route in Pensacola



## ChuckDiesel

I'm heading to Pensacola in the morning the weekend. I'd like to get a ride tomorrow afternoon and/or Friday morning, something like 30-35 miles should be good. Can anyone suggest a good route? I'm not familiar with Pensacola so more details helps. I've done some google searches and haven't come up with much. Thanks, Chuck


----------



## fl8216

*Rides?*

Welcome to Pensacola, I have not been riding much (work), but I know this group can help. www.firestoneandsummit.blogspot.com

Hope this helps,
Tommy


----------



## FLFlyer

I spent a few months there last year and found some good routes:
- go west on Barrancas (Hwy 292) and follow until it turns into Perdido Key and then ride along the beach until you feel like turning around.
- scenic Hwy north along the bay has some rollers and is nice with a wide bike lane.
- go across Pensacola Bay bridge and go to the beach and ride to the fort on the west end to Fort Pickens. It will cost you a few bucks to get in since it is a park. Can also go east down the beach.


----------



## ChuckDiesel

Thanks for the info. I'm staying in Pensacola Beach which is two bridges over from Pensacola, one from hwy 98. I think I'll do the scenic highway ride one day. What about the main road through Pensacola Beach, 399, is that a decent ride with bike paths? I could ride from the house up and down that. What about crossing the bridges? Do they have bike paths? Thanks again, Chuck


----------



## FLFlyer

I'm not sure about east on399, because I only went west when I went over the bridges. The bridges have bike lanes. Once you get over the first bridge I recommend getting off of gulf beach parkway. It doesn't have a bike lane or shoulder and has a lot of traffic. Go around on Shoreline to Fairpoint. Enjoy! I was there from July through september and roasted my butt off.


----------



## Slip Stream

You can always go to mapmyride.com and see if there are any routes.


----------

